# Reef Aquarium



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've not heard of this store yet, has anyone been there yet? Near Hwy 7 and Woodbine.

http://reefquarium.com/


----------



## agcoady (Feb 21, 2010)

Its less than 5 minutes from my work. I stopped by one day on the way home a few weeks ago. Overall I wasn't that impressed, when I was there there were very few corals, and livestock. I was in there for about 10 minutes looking around and the person running the store didn't even bat an eye so I left. Definantely my record for in and out of a lfs. Maybe I caught them at a bad time, but I doubt I'll go back.


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

I have good experience with Reefquarium. I went there a few times, got a few lb of LR and a tiny mushroom colony for my pico over a few trips. The owner (Ken) I find to be very friendly; he is supposed to receive new shipment sometime this week. I thought he has decent SPS collection and display, very few fish though. Definitely will go back there, especially since I go to 1st Markham Place frequently. Too bad I have a pico so I can't buy too much stuff <- intentional to save my wallet


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

yah i been there a few times. the owner seems very nice and has pretty nice frags there to


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ken used to be in peachtree center, beside the garbage dump. now he is in a better spot=)... He has a maintenance / tank setup business and carries only little livestock. But decent store nevertheless.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I stopped by on the way home but the store was closed. I peeked into the store and saw two large display tanks, one mostly filled with soft corals and huge leathers, another with large acros with various colors. They both looked very impressive.


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

actually one is a SPS tank and the other is a softies tank. The softies came from his old display, one of the biggest softies around... its gotta be over 1' long... one thing w/ him is that he has weird hours and closed sundays =(


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

derekc85 said:


> Ken used to be in peachtree center, beside the garbage dump. now he is in a better spot=)... He has a maintenance / tank setup business and carries only little livestock. But decent store nevertheless.


...and before that they were at Markham road just south of Steeles and before that they were at Sheppard ave just west of Brimley Rd. which Ken and his brother took over King's Aquarium own by his brother-in-law Frank who now owns Franks Aquarium.


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been to that store already and its very nice but small. Well designed and corals are priced cheap and the owner is a great guy. Sometimes you'll see two acro colonies for like $45.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Tried going there when they're first setting up and they're closed them then when I tried going another time it was during thier restock/reno something. Been there once before. I have to agree the owner is nice and took the time to show me the tanks and how the systems worked. I also agree on the odd hours as well. Definately call before you go just to make sure they're there.

I am not a salt tank owner and salt is not my forte tho I recall starfish, mostly bright red shrimp with long antennas with white spots on it, and not a lot of corals then. I know they have have mushrooms there as I was curious on the easiest ones to start and Ken showed me some starter tank kits and how the systems worked.

It's a small shop. I'd say it's about half of the modern petrol stations for their retail space for the customer to walk around in. I agree more in/out or one eye sees all store but the friendly helpful owner makes you want to stay a little but not really worth the full trip out just there without calling first. I just happen to show up along the way because I'm coming back from the hunting store after getting supplies and it's only a right turn into the parking lot via the car dealership enterance to Petsmart/ReefAquarium then loop back out the back to head home.



derekc85 said:


> actually one is a SPS tank and the other is a softies tank. The softies came from his old display, one of the biggest softies around... its gotta be over 1' long... one thing w/ him is that he has weird hours and closed sundays =(


----------

